

The Final Days of DRM: Yahoo Music Store Closing, Will Eat Your Purchased Music - wave
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_music_store_closing.php

======
aasarava
I wouldn't say just yet that DRM is in it's final days. People have downloaded
over 5 billion tunes from iTunes, and it's the US's biggest music retailer
with something like 80%+ market share.

Yes, Apple does offer DRM-free tracks, but those have only been available
there for about a year. And does anyone know if they're yet doing this with
any labels other than EMI?

DRM use does seem to be declining, but it's going to be a while yet before it
disappears completely.

~~~
jcl
The funny thing is that stories like Yahoo's and Microsoft's are the reason
DRM is declining.

If the record companies _really_ cared about DRM, they would provide a service
to distribute keys once an online music store closes... instead of creating a
mass of disenfranchised customers who will think twice before buying DRM-laden
music again.

But, no, they'd rather monetize the customer's convenience than protect their
music.

------
pchristensen
This could just as easily been titled "Another Music Store Falls to the iTunes
Juggernaut"

~~~
unalone
Yeah, but what matters is that people are losing music over this one.

~~~
pchristensen
I agree that's a big deal, I was just critiquing the "End of DRM" headline as
being misleading and pushing an (untrue) agenda.

~~~
unalone
Point taken. But then, we nerds are prone to sensationalism over facts just as
everybody else is. Proof: TechCrunch, the current reddit userbase.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
All I can say is this: Told you so.

DRM was a broken concept from the start.

Let's move on.

~~~
fallentimes
Amen. Although let's all acknowledge the music industry will try it again in
another form. They just never learn.

~~~
unalone
It's all your fault for not sticking to records.

------
ivankirigin
What are the popular and good mp3 stores out there that don't use DRM?

~~~
unalone
Amazon's doesn't, I don't think. iTunes Plus is DRM-free as well.

------
billturner
Since I actually worked on something closely tied to the Yahoo Music property
(NOT on the DRM side, don't worry!) when I was with Yahoo, I'm sad to see it
closing. I know several folks who may be out of a job because of this news.
Sad.

I think when Ian Rogers left, that was the beginning of the end:
<http://mashable.com/2008/04/03/ian-rogers-leaves-yahoo/>

